# Wheel for a hedgehog



## Kristýnka (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi guys, 
I´m gonna get my first baby hedgehog in two weeks and I want to ask if the wheel which has 23 cm is enough for him or if it´s too small. We have one at home so I want to ask if I can use this one, ore buy another, bigger. Thank you very much and sorry for my english, I´m from Chech Republic


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

I think ideally you need a wheel that is about 30cm in diameter. The bigger you can get the better - it's hard to tell how large a baby hedgehog will grow to be.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

That will probably be way too small. It might work at first but you will definitely need to upgrade soon. My hedgie started off in a 12 inch (30cm) wheel right away and she grew into it. 

what type of wheel do you have?


----------



## Kristýnka (Feb 28, 2015)

I have something like this one

http://im9.cz/iR/importprodukt-orig/e06/e06809f1809cb5b5e98bcde6e63aae8f.jpg

but in our eshops I found the biggest one about 28 cm, hope it will be enough. I think I will order this one

http://www.spokojenypes.cz/inshop/files/7-61753/hu_18810s.jpg

it looks good and it´s the biggest one I´ve found.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Those are actually both really bad wheels for a hedgehog. The first one is a wire wheel, and hedgehogs have really long toes and nails. Wire wheels can catch them while the hedgie is running and break it's feet or rip a toenail off. The second wheel looks like a variation on a Wodent wheel, and those little "windows" on the side can really hurt your hedgie. They have a tendency to leap off the wheel while still running and if they don't time it right, the side of the window can smack them really hard. Again, possibly resulting in muscle trauma or broken limbs.
The best type of wheel for a hedgie is a 12" bucket type wheel with a flat plastic surface. Something like this. http://www.petsmart.com/small-pet/toys-habitat-accessories/super-pet-comfort-wheel-zid36-14615/cat-36-catid-600014?var_id=36-14615&_t=pfm%3Dsearch


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

The best wheels are something like this: http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/the-carolina-storm-wheel.html

But I'm not sure if you can find something like that where you live. They are handmade so you may be able to find the same supplies to make one yourself


----------



## Kristýnka (Feb 28, 2015)

The black part with windows from the second wheel doesn´t have to be there, it can be removed, so I think it´s gonna be very similar to the one you both send me. Unfortunately I haven´t found any of those two, but I think, without the black windows will be this one ok, don´t you think?

http://www.spokojenypes.cz/inshop/fi.../hu_18810s.jpg


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes I know multiple people who use that one. It's not very sturdy though, if you have a big hedgehog it might tip over if you don't secure the stand.

(Btw what breeder are you getting your hog from? I got one from the Czech Republic myself)


----------



## Kristýnka (Feb 28, 2015)

I would secure the stand anyway, I´m the first hedgehog owner and I´ve read a lot of articles about how many injuries can a hedgehog have even if he´s in the cage.. I want my baby to be save 

It´s this breeder http://jezekbelobrichy-pichlavaklubicka.webnode.cz/
and exactly this little princess
http://mirkanestrasilova.rajce.idnes.cz/Jezecci_vrh_A1-Fidorka_Felix#A1_5.tydnu_2_.jpg


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If you can figure out a way to attach that wheel to the side of the cage is should be fine. It might be very noisy though.


----------



## Kristýnka (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi guys, thank you very much, you helped me a lot. Fortunatelly I think I found the right wheel for my hedgie, I hope she will enjoy it.


----------

